# 14 gallon biocube for corals?



## jaudlee (May 17, 2012)

Already have a 55g reef tank, but looking to have a smaller sized coral tank and came across a 14 gallon biocube. How is the lighting in these and size wise is it decent for growing corals?
suggestions welcome!
thank you


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

depends on the bio cube..and when it was made. when they starting making them they all came with power compacts..then they went to metal halides and now they are doing them in a led form..led and metal halide works really good.power compacts you will be ok with but you wont get tremendous growth and you wont get the colors out of the coral you would with the for mentioned lighting systems.

Good luck on your decision

Rick


----------

